

Saving your iOS apps from rejection - auser678
http://www.slideshare.net/newgenapps/how-to-ensure-your-ios-apps-are-not-rejected

======
lucberlin
short and sweet! building 2 apps that will be made available in the App store
in a few months. This was helpful! Thanks!

